# conio.h on FreeBSD



## bsaidus (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello all;
Is there any way or witch header file on FreeBSD can permit me to write programs using colors.
on Windows and from Borland compilers there is a conio.h header for consol in/out.
thanks.


----------



## bsaidus (Jan 20, 2018)

Oops,
There is no conio.h equivalent on FreeBSD, 
Advised to use ncurses or pdcurse.

Sorry.


----------

